# Plywood tank



## austinroberts23 (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm looking for some plans for a plywood tank. Lookin for about 160-200 gallons. I'd like to stay around 7-8 foot long. I can easily get glass cut at 1/4 or 1/2 as needed. I really only need the front viewable. Would also like to be able to plumb it


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Loha, I summon you!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

www.garf.com has what you need


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

24" x 24" x 96" = 240 gal..you can go taller or deeper to increase volume...just make sure you can get it in and out of the doors....
use Sherwin Williams Polane "B" paint...paint the tank black..it will make your fish feel more secure and will make their colors stand out..
i am wanting to build a 30" x 36" x 96" = 448 gallon tank but we don't have the room here...it will have to wait...
these make the most fantastic planted tanks ever...
if you need any assistance let me know..


----------



## austinroberts23 (Jan 25, 2012)

I'll run it by the wife. Just measured the wall our tank used to be on and it's 81" wide. Can easily fit a 24 deep there. Question would be how thick of class and plywood to go with for this build.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

TOS, it's garf.org, not .com. Great site though; I'm testing some of the propagation techniques.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

if you build a tank 30"H X 24"D X 81"L = 250 gallons you will need 3/4" B/C or veneer plywood..and 1/2" thick glass...


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Oops. Yeah, .org. 
Anyway, garf has a nifty calculator on it for figuring out all these dimensions, volumes, and thicknesses.


----------



## austinroberts23 (Jan 25, 2012)

Thank you!


----------

